# Why tranquilizers?



## Commonsense (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi. I'm new to the world of IBS, although I've done a lot of research and I have a medical background. I'm still in the process of trying to find a supportive doctor.I'm confused by the postins on this board, and I hope someone will take pity on me and explain to me why so many of you are on tranquilizers? I have already had a doctor suggest that the root cause of my IBS might be some kind of mental imbalance. His remark made me crazy! The only anxiety I'm feeling so far is the anxiety of not being able to find a health care professional who will see me as a whole person. For those of you who are on anti-anxiety medication, is it because you feel anxiety is the root cause of your IBS or is it a symptom of that horrible things we endure as a result of the illness?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I know my D was caused by anxiety and Xanax stopped it within 24 hours. For many, D is a symptom of anxiety which GIs mis diagnose as IBS-D. Take care.


----------



## Commonsense (Sep 13, 2004)

No doctor worth his salt should ever diagnose IBD based on diarrhea alone. But I'm prepared to believe it happens, because I've worked for doctors all my adult life. I do know that anxiety can speed up the colon. What I was asking is whether the rest of you believe that the anxiety came first, or that it is a result of having IBD, or a bit of both.I am also wondering if too many doctors are throwing tranquilizers and antidepressants at this disease when they aren't warranted. Doctors tend to do this when dealing with complaints that mainly affect women. So what do you think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just so you know IBS-D and IBD are two different things. Inflamatory Bowel Disease is treated differently from IBS-D (diarrhea predominate IBS) although some of the pain managment may be similar.IBS appears to be mostly a disorder of the Enteric Nervous System. The nerves in the gut respond to the same drugs as the nerves in your head. Often the doses used for IBS are lower than the doses used to deal with mood disorders.K.


----------



## Commonsense (Sep 13, 2004)

Kmottus, you're right. I meant to say IBS throughout. I guess it should feel better to have a syndrome rather than a disease, but somehow the symptoms are still pretty overwhelming.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The degree to which IBS vs IBD interferes with life overlaps a lot.It depends on how mild or severe you have it







Severe IBS is definitely screws up quality of life more than mild IBD's. But with IBD's the risk of it going really bad/life threatening is higher. So while severe IBD and severe IBS can both completely wreck quality of life/hold down a job/all that stuff. The life-ending potential is less for IBS...it just makes you wish you were dead







K.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Kmottus, yeah.. severe IBS does make you wish you were dead.







Anyways, they put you on Tranqs to calm you down. I read a study about IBS one day and why anti-depressents make help. because the serotonin in your body controls alot, and i can't remember where I read it, but it said 90 percent of the bodies seretonin is in the stomach reigion. don't take that as canon, I can't find the report right now. i'll post it later. but i'm on klonopin for anxiety attacks, my doctor said it's much better than tranxene, Xanex, or Valium, because it kicks in slower,, but lasts alot longer for ya. so you don't have to take as many pills. =) which is always a good thing. it's also less habit forming because of this.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, something like 90-95% of the bodies serotonin is located in the nerves controlling the gut.Most of the new IBS drugs target specific serotonin receptors in the gut (the breaks and the accelerator, mostly). But most of the serotoinin effecting drugs have GI side effects because they also effect this system. And it is this that the antidepressants target. Because there is no blood-brain barrier often they are effective for IBS at concentrations too low to alter mood, so it isn't just a mood thing.K.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Hey, are we all from North CArolina here?Commonsense is new to IBS-D...Kmottus seems to be very informed about it & has seen Dr. Drossman in Chapel Hill with good results apparently. I have had IBS-D for six years & am just now understanding why they always try to give you either anti-depressants or tranquilizers (two very different types of drugs, by the way.)As far as what comesfirst the anxiety or the D...I would have sworn all thes six years tht it was the D first for me. Before that I didn't even know what it was like to hve anxiety...I thought I had a pretty good life! But upon geting this diarrhea I almostimediately began having snxiety attacks...for many reasons. What was my stomach going to do next, was there something wrong they had "missed"with all the tests...why was Ilosing weight, where did my appetite go, was I losing control of my life? All this made the D worse. But as far as "causing " it to begin with Iwould have said no.But now after six years of dealing withthis 24/7 I'm not even sure of that.So one GI doctor gave me a bottle of Xanax which I have halved & quartered my way through for five years & am just now this week finishing up. AFter all this time I think Ihave finally learned how to use the stuff to my advantage on an"as needed"basis. So have broken down & asked for a new perscription for it from my GP last week. I have found that when I begintoget anxious about some upcoming eventthat makes menervous...like a doctors appointment, trip, etc...if Itake a halfofa Xanax it calmsme down,takes the edge off my nerves & makes i teasier to get through it without it putting my colon into over drive & upsetting my system for a week. Xanax happens to work WITH me instead of against me since it causes constipation. For others somethignelsemight work better. Ihavebeen given manykindsof anti-depressants but they all cuse memore D. Besides I am not depressed. But as the doctor says for me the are not using them fordepression..but for the side effects..in very low doses..which is suppossed to slow the colon down but doesn't for me. Xanax is in the class of benzodiazapines..older type drugs which are called tranquilizers..whereas antidepressants are called Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors (SSRI's).I guess what I am trying to say is it is something to consider for calming the colon down. AFter a few years of dealing with this horrible problem you get beaten down & get more willing to accept that it jsut might be coming from "your nerves" after all when nothing physical can be found to be causing it.Judy


----------



## 13903 (May 20, 2005)

klonopin is very habit forming. It is the most potent benzo. 0.5 mg klonopin - 10 mg valium


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Mu IBS D is anxiety induced. The only thing that works for me is a mild seditive named Buspar. I tried antidepressants and they were awful so when I found Buspar I was surprised that there really was a medication out there that could help me with no side effects. Everybody is different and going to a GI and talking it over with him/her is your best best good luck.My storyhttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Please also reference my thread called "Lorazepam", which is a benzo based anxiety relieving drug. Supposedly, classic true IBS is NOT caused by anxiety, but can be TRIGGERED by anxiety. This is like asthma in that anxiety can trigger an attack but is not the sole cause.Nonetheless, I have taken both Paxil (serotonin impacting) and Lorazepam for 70+ days, and have not had a single "D" flare-up in that time, which is unpreceded in my life. So I think that I have IBS, but suspect that anxiety at subliminal (not even conscious levels) caused my "D". The Lorazepam seems to keep me stable within statistical control chart levels of normalcy mentally and digestively. I believe having IBS makes me anxious and angry at times, and I suspect that having a gut problem can cause the gut to send messages of depression and anxiety to the brain, just as when a person has a cold or the flu, it can impact the brain and cause the person to be depressed or irritable. It is a loop. I believe doctors prescribe sedatives and seroton blockers because they help some people with IBS. To emphasize again, I have never in 30 years gone 70 days without a big "D" flare-up. This is wonderful.Note on "habit forming": Chocolate is habit forming also, so is coffee and other caffeine drinks. I discussed this criticism of Benzo drugs today with my doctor and he scoffed at such complaints, saying it is primarily addictive to those who have illustrated they have addictive personality types. He said that the drug Lorazepam is a fantastic aid in fighting the symptoms of IBS for some people, and for me it is a necessary part of my treatment. I used to drink 4 cups of coffee a day at work. Then one day I decided to give up caffeine. For 2 days, I had a slight headache, and then it was gone. No big deal. You cut down slowly or go cold turkey - whatever works for you. guangs, I have a problem with your pithy "one liners" that always seek to create fear or distrust in someone's prescribed treatment. If you are a doctor, you are acting unethically by intruding in this manner and trying to scare people. If you are just a medical student or someone who haunts forums, then I ask you once again to consider who you think you are? I discussed everything you said about Lorazepam with my personal physician today and he found it (in relation to my case) to be groundless. I implore you again to stop trying to play "one liner" doctor online.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Healthwise I too am on Paxil and have not had a single D flare up in the 2 1/2 months I have been on it! I'm glad you have found some relief for your IBS. Mine is mostly caused by stress and anxiety so I believe that's why the Paxil is helping me so much (I also suspect it has a slightly constipating effect which is why I am suddenly normal).


----------

